# Kids trip to tropical world at leeds



## Andy Thurston (4 Nov 2014)

Took my kids to tropical world on sunday and just thought I'd share a few pics




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
This chappy was basking long enough to a shot from a different angle


 


 


 


 


 


 
Some nice koi in here


 
Someone needs a word with the clown loach keepers their tanks not even close to big enough and pretty dirty too


 
Theres more on my photobucket.


----------



## X3NiTH (4 Nov 2014)

I love the sideways look the blue tongued skink is giving you! I'm assuming its a blue tongue, I have a picture somewhere taken in Australia of one of these guys, all very unassuming and brown until it does the reptilian version of a Gene Simmons impersonation, the tongue really is blue and what a marvel it is to behold!


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Nov 2014)

X3NiTH said:


> I love the sideways look the blue tongued skink is giving you! I'm assuming its a blue tongue, I have a picture somewhere taken in Australia of one of these guys, all very unassuming and brown until it does the reptilian version of a Gene Simmons impersonation, the tongue really is blue and what a marvel it is to behold!


he he it was eyeballing everyone who walked past
Its a shame lots of the glass was dirty i could have had some great pics
The butterflies were taken with the 55-300 lens from 10-20 feet away and none of the pics used the flash. 
The kids had a great time and the weather was nice enough to let them blow off some steam before going home


----------



## drodgers (5 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> Its a shame lots of the glass was dirty i could have had some great pics


Thanks for sharing its interesting to see your indoor zoos are much the same as ours.
I always come away saddened at the loss of pictures from scratches  and dirt also.


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Nov 2014)

Nikons VR stabilised zooms are brilliant for low light allowing you to bring down the shutter speed to stupid values and bagging a sharp shot and with wide open apertures at longer zooms you get great subject background isolation (Meerkat pic).


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Nov 2014)

That meerkat took about 15 shots to catch it looking the right way in focus, it was there for milliseconds at a time. Its one of my favorite shots from the day along with the reptile in the first pic, but that one was easy, point, focus, 
Perhaps i should have cropped a few before uploading. Maybe next time


----------



## EnderUK (6 Nov 2014)

When I went in the summer all the birds had built their nests in the rafters. Also the fish were looking pretty sorry for themselves with single schooling specimens. Apart from that it was a good day out for me and the lass.


----------

